# Type C clarification



## daniel0731ex (Jan 17, 2010)

I see that a lot of people are confused by all these type Cs, so here i am to clear things up a little.

So far there are 5 different versons of the Type C-I. I'd like to call them ver. 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, and 1.5. However, they could be classified into 4 kinds: Regular type C, original type C, Retooled type C, and Type C 1.5. one thing that you should keep in mind is that they are almost exactly the same, the only difference is the centers.


*Original Type C (1.1 and 1.2):*
The Original type C is kind of rare now, it is the first one that came out. these have *plastic washers* and *center caps identical to the Rubik's DIY*. The caps on *Ver. 1.1 does not fit* properly on the center, and the ones on *ver. 1.2 are loose* (just like the original Rubik's DIY). The Original Type C used to be referred as the "Rubik's DIY clone", as the pieces are extremely similar.
(PS: Ver. 1.1 have brown cores)


*Regular Type C (1.3):*
The regular type C is the improved verson of the Original type C, they have metal washers and much sturdier centercaps; The corner caps are a bit loose (falls off if you drop it on the ground). most of the Transparent and colored type Cs are this kind. 


*Retooled Type C (1.4):*
the Retooled Type C is pretty much the same as the normal one, but it has indents on the corner of each centerpiece which makes the caps easier to remove. I'm not quite sure about the color choice available, but it seems that most of the colors are now available in this verson.
(First discovered by fanwuq)



*Type C 1.5:*
And lastly, the type C 1.5. these have completely different centerpieces from the previous type Cs. They looks almost exactly like JSK (japanese speedcube kit), which have tabs on the caps to hold them onto the center piece. They also have tiny indents on the sides of the centerpiece. The caps are usually very hard to remove, but it loosens up over time and becomes a bit wobbly, though it still doesn't falls off.


here are some pictures of these cube:



from left to right: Type C 1.5, Retooled Type C, Normal Type C








Type C 1.5







Retooled Type C (this one i put C4U hardwares on. if you want a full type C just imagin it with Black screws. i'm sure you can do it, i believe in you!)







Regular Type C







left is Retooled and Regular Type C's, and right is Type C 1.5's







Left: Original Type C 
Right: Regular and retooled type C (picture from Maru Cubershop's Blog)







Retooled Type C








List of color choice for each verson:

1.1: Black, Glow White, Green, and Orange-ish Yellow
1.2: Blue, White, Transparent Blue, Yellow-ish Glow White , Black-ish Glow White, Black, Glow White, Green, Yellow
1.3: to-do...
1.4: to-do...
1.5: to-do...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry about the pictures, i'm resizing them right now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 17, 2010)

My miniC has the retooled "openings" at the corners of the caps, is that normal?


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 17, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> My miniC has the retooled "openings" at the corners of the caps, is that normal?



That's exactly how mine is.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jan 17, 2010)

Is the "retooled type c" the same as the second model type c that camcuber sells?


----------



## idpapro (Jan 17, 2010)

haha, i guess i have the retooled type c


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 17, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Is the "retooled type c" the same as the second model type c that camcuber sells?



i dunno. the black one in his shop is CII, but the white one is CI




btw guy, although these cubes have different names, they're still called type C I


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 17, 2010)

Hm. I seem to have an orignal C in grey that I just got off C4Y because it has plastic washers. Thank you. This clears my type C problems up.


----------



## powershotman (Jan 17, 2010)

so ,i've got a C 1.5 and retooled C ~


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 17, 2010)

did you drown your type C 1.5 in mud? lol. it looks pretty bad.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 17, 2010)

The 'yellow' center cap on my Type CII (Retooled), always needs to be on in a specific way...


----------



## powershotman (Jan 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> did you drown your type C 1.5 in mud? lol. it looks pretty bad.


hehe，i've used it for the last 7,8months
and i nvr changed the stickers , 
for those 'mud', they are plastic dust and white residue

btw, i don't like the turnin feel of C2


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 17, 2010)

you don't clean? man thats like not taking a shower for 7-8 months. practice proper hygenie. for your cube


----------



## powershotman (Jan 17, 2010)

i gave up that cube , 
i don't wanna recon it..
so it's on its worst situation now 
yeah, i don't clean , haha


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 17, 2010)

ill take it


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 17, 2010)

Use it for underwater.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 17, 2010)

powershotman said:


> so ,i've got a C 1.5 and retooled C ~



dude, that's a CII, not a Retooled C.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol, yes, that is a CII.


----------



## powershotman (Jan 17, 2010)

arh，
i tot both are same ....
sry for the mistake ..


----------



## Zava (Jan 17, 2010)

blue Cs are also retooled, not sure about other colours.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 17, 2010)

Zava said:


> blue Cs are also retooled, not sure about other colours.



thanks for the info. edited.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2010)

UPDATE:

it seems that most of the colors are available in all three versons. does anyone have a colored or transparent 1.5?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 12, 2010)

Though the picture on the popbuying site is for a C1.5, I received the oldest type of Green Type C in the mail.

I was fine with that though.

But the picture on the site backs up what you're saying.


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 12, 2010)

对国丙如此了解？我也搞不清，只知道第一代国丙，仿日官国丙和国丙全封。。。


----------



## Radu (Feb 12, 2010)

So I guess I'm using a retooled type C...it's Godlike.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

UPDATE:

BIG UPDATE! make sure you check out the first post.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Mar 7, 2010)

Can somebody give a link to a goodspeed cube to get as my first one. and also a good lubricant. Please my pc is horribly slow and old so I don't like searching the web that much. I would grately appreciate it. THANKS. =D
does it make a difference to just keep buying Walmart cubes(aka rubik's) and lubing them with the good stuff or not?


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 7, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Can somebody give a link to a goodspeed cube to get as my first one. and also a good lubricant. Please my pc is horribly slow and old so I don't like searching the web that much. I would grately appreciate it. THANKS. =D
> does it make a difference to just keep buying Walmart cubes(aka rubik's) and lubing them with the good stuff or not?



My personal favorite 3x3 is the FII and I've not done anything to it lubewise or tensionwise since I took it out of the box. Many others would recommend it as well and it is good all around. The only downside is that it has little caps on its cubies which can fly off if you fingertrick extremely quickly (if I sit there and do antisunes as fast as I can usually 1 or 2 will work their ways off) or if you drop it. Superglue can fix it though and if you take care of your cube it won't be a problem anyway, they stay pretty tight until you drop it once or twice. 

You can buy the FII here
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27101
for a little cheaper but it'll take a good while to get to you (a few weeks)
or here to get it sooner:
http://speedcubeuk.webs.com/apps/webstore/

By the way - nice to see another cuber from the area. I'm in PF to your east.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 7, 2010)

could you link the ones on popbuying please? they don't show detailed pictures of the cubes so i can't tell.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Mar 7, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody give a link to a goodspeed cube to get as my first one. and also a good lubricant. Please my pc is horribly slow and old so I don't like searching the web that much. I would grately appreciate it. THANKS. =D
> ...



THANKS!! I really appreciate it. I just a got cube from walmart and one side is like really spinny. I can spin it all the way around just trying to do a R2. but the rest of it is pretty sketchy and I just gave my first cube to a Valvofer who just joined cubing. and I had one that I got awhile back that is decent. but I'm sick of the cheapness of the cubes. so yeah


----------



## jackdexter75 (Mar 10, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody give a link to a goodspeed cube to get as my first one. and also a good lubricant. Please my pc is horribly slow and old so I don't like searching the web that much. I would grately appreciate it. THANKS. =D
> ...



That's cool. Where is PF?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 10, 2010)

it seems like i have either original C or Rubik's.com DIY.
i've never seen the rubik's.com diy, so i can't compare.

what are the differences between original C (1.1) and rubiks.com DIY? is it the core colour?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> it seems like i have either original C or Rubik's.com DIY.
> i've never seen the rubik's.com diy, so i can't compare.
> 
> what are the differences between original C (1.1) and rubiks.com DIY? is it the core colour?



plastic material, hardwares, and one of the center caps should have the engraving of the Rubik's Logo


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 10, 2010)

ok, i guess i have type C 1.1 then. thanks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Daniel, could you quickly list (or link me to a list) of the plastic quality of certain types of cubes from highest to lowest?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> ok, i guess i have type C 1.1 then. thanks.



The type Cs' screws are black and the have small washers. The Rubik's DIY springs have a whatever-you-call-it end bigger than usual that acts as a washer.
The center caps on 1.1 are too big and doesn't fit, while the Rubik's DIY center caps are too loose and falls off easily.


----------

